# Connecticut seeding.



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

I had to change Septics tank last winter i over-seeded In the early spring but I'm not really happy with the result. Did anybody did seeding in late spring with successful result? Planing to use Titan ttf with Granite kbg.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Kissfromnick said:


> I had to change Septics tank last winter i over-seeded In the early spring but I'm not really happy with the result. Did anybody did seeding in late spring with successful result? Planing to use Titan ttf with Granite kbg.


You can, I have but, it's better to wait until mid August. By the time you kill off you exsiting lawn, get seed, prepare the site, your looking best case late first or second week in June. That is pushing it I if you have a solid irrigation plan in place and want to gamble go for it. Just know its a good possibility you will be over seeding or redoing it in the fall.
Edit I just realized you were doing kbg, I would wait thise little babies are not going to make the heat of summer. Maybe just reseed that area with some rye to make it look decent. JMO


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

I can water seeded area as much as I need. I'm not planning to water this year about 50% of the lawn trying to fight with poa a in some areas. Just received today 50lb ttf and 10lb kbg for fall over-seeding really wants to see how they look in real life before I throw them trough the lawn.


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

It wasn't the springtime. Looks to me like eitheryou didn't water enough or you refilled the soil with too much sand or poor dirt.


----------



## SullyCT79 (May 14, 2018)

maynardGkeynes said:


> It wasn't the springtime. Looks to me like eitheryou didn't water enough or you refilled the soil with too much sand or poor dirt.


I don't think water is the issue. We've had a crapton of rain this spring.

I'd go with a heavy dose of RGS + Humic12


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

I did 2 treatments of air8 with rgs and 1 treatment of molasses this season. Just pull the trigger and over seeded will see whats happen.


----------



## SullyCT79 (May 14, 2018)

if this is where your leeching field is, there's not a lot of topsoil in that area so the water could be passing through due to the gravel underneath rather than being retained in the soil.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

SullyCT79 said:


> if this is where your leeching field is, there's not a lot of topsoil in that area so the water could be passing through due to the gravel underneath rather than being retained in the soil.


What's the solution to that, if that's the issue that @Kissfromnick is having?


----------



## SullyCT79 (May 14, 2018)

Green said:


> SullyCT79 said:
> 
> 
> > if this is where your leeching field is, there's not a lot of topsoil in that area so the water could be passing through due to the gravel underneath rather than being retained in the soil.
> ...


I'm not sure what the solution is. I've been trying to figure that out at my house for 7 years. I've added a few inches of topsoil one year. Seemed to help. This year I've been using the Greene County Fertilizer products and will be applying Hydretain on Monday.

Maybe add some peat moss?


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

Green said:


> SullyCT79 said:
> 
> 
> > if this is where your leeching field is, there's not a lot of topsoil in that area so the water could be passing through due to the gravel underneath rather than being retained in the soil.
> ...


The soil looks very light colored in the picture, which suggests that there a lot of sand/gravel and not enough organic matter. There are many ways to add organic matter. Compost home-made or bagged (eg, Leaf-Gro) are the what I use. You should also have a soil test done, to check the nutrient value and PH in that section.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

maynardGkeynes said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > SullyCT79 said:
> ...


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

Kissfromnick said:


> maynardGkeynes said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Finally HGT start to grow and it change the whole game right away.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Same area as the other photo?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Green said:


> Same area as the other photo?


Yes same.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

maynardGkeynes said:


> BTW, what is "HGT"? Is that the "Granite" kbg?


Your question got lost due to the quote.

HGT stands for healthy grass technology. It's a brand of KBG by Barenbrug. They claim their cultivars are more heat and disease tolerant than the current average. NTEP backs up some of their claims. Otherwise, nothing special.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

All dormant areas was replaced with local farm sod due to triv last year rest is hgt with rtf and 4 millennium. You can see the deferents. I still didn't water lawn yet !!!!!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Kissfromnick said:


> All dormant areas was replaced with local farm sod due to triv last year rest is hgt with rtf and 4 millennium. You can see the deferents. I still didn't water lawn yet !!!!!


Looks like heat stress (dark blue) in the two areas. Are those the local sod?
Where did you find sod in CT?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Green said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > All dormant areas was replaced with local farm sod due to triv last year rest is hgt with rtf and 4 millennium. You can see the deferents. I still didn't water lawn yet !!!!!
> ...


It call CT sod. They claiming it local grow but I believe they delivering from NJ. First delivery was good second delivery came loaded with poa a.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@Green @Kissfromnick

Winding Brook turf farm Wethersfield. 0 Poa on my lawn. 12k sq feet purchased last fall. Jon and the staff are fantastic. They have even come to my house a couple times when I had questions and did a complementary treatment for me when I was low on N


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

TheZMan said:


> @Green @Kissfromnick
> 
> Winding Brook turf farm Wethersfield. 0 Poa on my lawn. 12k sq feet purchased last fall. Jon and the staff are fantastic. They have even come to my house a couple times when I had questions and did a complementary treatment for me when I was low on N


Interesting. They're sod growers? Or installers?


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

Sod farm - you can purchase yourself or your landscaper can get it for you. They also have a farm in Mass.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

TheZMan said:


> @Green @Kissfromnick
> 
> Winding Brook turf farm Wethersfield. 0 Poa on my lawn. 12k sq feet purchased last fall. Jon and the staff are fantastic. They have even come to my house a couple times when I had questions and did a complementary treatment for me when I was low on N


Winding Brook also has a farm in Suffield. I have considering trying to get seed there but now thinking maybe sod for small areas I was considering redoing. Any idea what cultivars they use?


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

They offer fescue, bluegrass or 90/10%. I'm not sure of cultivars. The grass is good but if I could do my life over I would have planted one of those midnight / bewitched mixes the guys on here do. I think those elite cultivars are that deep deep green blue they talk about. Mine is green but doesn't achieve that depth of green.


----------

